# Cleveland Indians, loving their chances



## redfang (Oct 6, 2007)

Up 2-0 to theYankees, gotta love my Indians chances in the AL.


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

redfang said:


> Up 2-0 to theYankees, gotta love my Indians chances in the AL.



AS much as I root AGAINST the Indians during regular season play (Tigers fan you know), I am pulling hard for them to smack the Yankees.  My 2 favotite teams: The Tigers, and whoever is beating the Yankees.  GO INDIANS!  (Never thought I would ever say or type that phrase.)


----------



## crushing (Oct 7, 2007)

bydand said:


> AS much as I root AGAINST the Indians during regular season play (Tigers fan you know), I am pulling hard for them to smack the Yankees. My 2 favotite teams: The Tigers, and whoever is beating the Yankees. GO INDIANS! (Never thought I would ever say or type that phrase.)


 
Again, we are on the same page.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Oct 8, 2007)

redfang said:


> Up 2-0 to theYankees, gotta love my Indians chances in the AL.


 
until they face the RED SOX


----------



## redfang (Oct 9, 2007)

Well the Yankees are history and up next, the Boston Red Sox. A challenge, yes. But I predict victory for the Tribe. A dramatic win in Boston in game 7.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it will go to six games in favor of the Boston Red Sox


----------



## kosho (Oct 11, 2007)

Boston will win the first 2 games. Lose game 3, win game 4, lose game 5,
win game 6.

4 Redsoxs 2 Indians.

Kosho


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2007)

As much as I want the Indians to win, I just don't know.  I hate the Sox, but they have been on fire this season and finally the pretty boys have learned how to play like a real team.  They are going to be hard to beat, and I just don't see it happening until they again choke in the Series.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nothern Maine and you hate the Sox huh? I guess thats like someone around here hating the Diamondbacks, i.e. closest professional team. Do most Mainers go with Boston though?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

The I ndians are looking good. I give them a 75% chance of beating Boston


----------



## redfang (Oct 11, 2007)

For the first two games, we're importing the lake bugs that plagued the Yankees in game two to Boston.


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Nothern Maine and you hate the Sox huh? I guess thats like someone around here hating the Diamondbacks, i.e. closest professional team. Do most Mainers go with Boston though?



Oh yes!  Everybody up here is a Red Sox fan, and The Patriots, and the Bruins.  They are the only games on the TV and radio, and the only scores you hear on the nightly news.  You would think we were Boston North.  I was born and raised in Michigan so I am a die-hard Tigers fan, along with the Redwings, The Lions though... not so much.  I lived in the UP for a bit and sort of converted to the Packers.  Kind of like a nice choir boy turning into a Goth Hells Angel.    You should see the looks I get when I wear my Tigers hat and shirt around when we are playing the Red Sox.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

Red Sox fan here.  Glad they are playing the Indians and not the yankees....too much hatred and other crap when they play the yankees these days, less about the game than the rivalry!....GO RED SOX!!! 

i hope for a Red Sox v Rockies World Series!


----------



## redfang (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, my tribe took a drubbing last night, but I'm looking for a strong comeback in game two.


----------



## redfang (Oct 14, 2007)

Tight game, but we got the win in the 11th at Fenway to even up going back to the Jake.


----------



## Brian Jones (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight.  Here's hoping Westbrook in on his game.  If he is, the Tribe has a good chance.
Brian Jones


----------



## bydand (Oct 16, 2007)

And here's hoping that Byrd, is the word tonight as well.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 16, 2007)

bydand said:


> And here's hoping that Byrd, is the word tonight as well.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## redfang (Oct 21, 2007)

:vu:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 22, 2007)

*RED SOX BABY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> *RED SOX BABY!!!!!!!!!!*



:barf:


I have to post that because all of my In-Laws are Sox fans.  I would actually like to have seen a Rockies/Indians Series, but this promises to be a very, very good series.  As much as I don't really care for either team, they both have played their "A" games when really needed, and both have very good players.  I am looking forward to watching the _______ win and bring the Series win home.  I left that blank because while neither team is in my top 5 for either league, *both deserve to win* and it really is too close to call a winner before hand.

(I mean after all the BEST team didn't make it this year, but the Tigers will be back baby!)


----------



## Carol (Oct 22, 2007)

Go SOX!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> :barf:
> 
> 
> I have to post that because all of my In-Laws are Sox fans. I would actually like to have seen a Rockies/Indians Series, but this promises to be a very, very good series. As much as I don't really care for either team, they both have played their "A" games when really needed, and both have very good players. I am looking forward to watching the _______ win and bring the Series win home. I left that blank because while neither team is in my top 5 for either league, *both deserve to win* and it really is too close to call a winner before hand.
> ...


I'm sure you meant the Angels.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I'm sure you meant the Angels.


 
NO!!! Not the Los Annheim. . .err. . .Los Angels of Annaheim Angeles. . .ummm. . .Disney's Angels of Annabananaheim. . . uh. . .the team you're thinking of, not them!

:angel:


----------



## Tames D (Oct 22, 2007)

crushing said:


> NO!!! Not the Los Annheim. . .err. . .Los Angels of Annaheim Angeles. . .ummm. . .Disney's Angels of Annabananaheim. . . uh. . .the team you're thinking of, not them!
> 
> :angel:


I see you understand our strategy. Create complete confusion and slip into the playoffs...


----------

